
Newt DB, the amphibious database – Python objects above, PostgreSQL JSONB below - dragonsh
https://github.com/newtdb/db
======
darkteflon
Looks interesting. What are the benefits to using this versus a vanilla
Postgres and SQLAlchemy ORM setup?

